# Women - Know Your Limits...



## Baron (Aug 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;QnFvbOwToxA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QnFvbOwToxA[/video]


----------



## patskywriter (Aug 5, 2012)

That was utterly delightful! Why, I'm tempted to cease publication of my community paper immediately and start putting out a fashion and hairstyle magazine instead.  :stupid:


----------



## bazz cargo (Aug 5, 2012)

Is there a specific reason behind this?


----------



## TheWonderingNovice (Aug 5, 2012)

I should feel affended but for some reason I feel amused.


----------



## Eluixa (Aug 5, 2012)

*clapping smiley*
Yeah, I think so.

smiley wasn't working...


----------



## Baron (Aug 6, 2012)

bazz cargo said:


> Is there a specific reason behind this?


Did you not see who made the video?

It's posted for instructional purposes, for the benefit of female staff.


----------



## The Backward OX (Aug 6, 2012)

I wonder if there are others infesting this site who, like this little black duck, rarely, if ever, click on videos?


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 6, 2012)

Baron said:


> Did you not see who made the video?
> 
> It's posted for instructional purposes, for the benefit of female staff.



Let's see how the female staff takes it shall we? *hides in bunker*


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 6, 2012)

The Backward OX said:


> I wonder if there are others infesting this site who, like this little black duck, rarely, if ever, click on videos?



If I'm at work I can't.


----------



## Deleted member 49710 (Aug 6, 2012)

lasm: "Oh, I just don't know anything about phenomenology or epistemology, but I do love those dear sweet kittens!"
PhD Advisor: "Kittens! Well, that MIGHT be brilliant. You know, you should really read some more Merleau-Ponty. I want thirty pages on sensory perception, knowledge production, and kitties, on my desk, tomorrow."
lasm: @%^#!!!


----------



## JosephB (Aug 6, 2012)

Ha ha. They did a good job emulating the public service films of that era. And it's not too far off from the real thing. There are lots of real ones on youtube that are just as funny, and somewhat disturbing too. Subjects like "The Homosexual Menace" etc.


----------



## smilinghelps (Aug 10, 2012)

I wish I were smart enough to understand this witty commentary.  However, I'll just smile brightly and knit a sweater.  

This does remind me of an article recently posted from our town in 1952


----------



## The Backward OX (Aug 11, 2012)

smilinghelps said:


> View attachment 3172



And what's so wrong with all that? Somewhere, there'll be some sensible people still living this way. There should be more of it. Women's lib and equal rights have been two of the greatest disasters to overtake mankind since the Flood.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 11, 2012)

So I'm the bread winner in my family, shall I demand my husband does this for me? Staying home with the kids can be a lot more stressful than a job at times.


----------



## The Backward OX (Aug 11, 2012)

A woman's place is in the kitchen.


----------



## JosephB (Aug 11, 2012)

The Backward OX said:


> A woman's place is in the kitchen.



You've never eaten my wife's cooking.


----------



## Kyella (Aug 15, 2012)

Yes well my brother keeps kicking the girls out of the kitchen  Seeing as he was delighted by his present of two different cook-books for his last birthday and since he is a better cook than me anyways I'm not complaining!


----------



## wyf (Aug 15, 2012)

The Backward OX said:


> Women's lib and equal rights have been two of the greatest disasters to overtake mankind since the Flood.



Only for the poor dinosaurs who are frightened of women who think for themselves, ox.


----------



## Baron (Aug 15, 2012)

wyf said:


> Only for the poor dinosaurs who are frightened of women who think for themselves, ox.


Offering Ox an oxymoron?


----------



## Guy Faukes (Aug 16, 2012)

Don't worry OX, I know you're worried about traditional lifestyle going by the wayside, but I have faith that you'll make a perfect wife for some lucky man someday, and all will be merry.


----------



## wyf (Aug 16, 2012)

Baron said:


> Offering Ox an oxymoron?



I'd offer him a biscuit and a nice cup of tea, but that's too much of a gender stereotype. Let him get his own.


----------



## Dave Watson (Aug 16, 2012)

"Look at these venemous harridans." :highly_amused:


----------



## HKayG (Aug 16, 2012)

smilinghelps said:


> I wish I were smart enough to understand this witty commentary. However, I'll just smile brightly and knit a sweater.
> 
> This does remind me of an article recently posted from our town in 1952
> View attachment 3172




I know a lot of men who secretly wish their wives were a little bit gay.

*My joke makes no sense without the picture of the article....


----------



## miller.4314 (Aug 26, 2012)

The Backward OX said:


> A woman's place is in the kitchen.



I love a woman that cooks.


----------

